# 1000w Hps



## icecreamxd (Jul 10, 2007)

im planning to buy a 1000W hps for the flowering room very soon.. but was wondering if its too much. How many plants can i put under that 1000W... becuz space is not really a factor as i have alot of space to work with... would u say i can put it under 12 plants no problem? should i go with two 400W lights instead?


----------

